# If you ladies



## Madsnooker (Apr 14, 2017)

want to get an early look at the next national champions, the Buckeyes spring game will be just after noon tomorrow!!!

Their defense will be LOADED and I expect a monster year out of Barrett and the offense!!!

My Early NC game matchup, OSU/FSU. My final 4(at least for now) is OSU Bama FSU USC.


----------



## elfiii (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Showtime (Apr 14, 2017)

National champs huh? They have a long way to go to get there after squeeking by 3 win MSU and getting shutout (read: doors blown off) in a final 4 game they shouldn't have even been picked to play in.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> want to get an early look at the next national champions, the Buckeyes spring game will be just after noon tomorrow!!!



Why? Is Ohio switching to the Sunbelt Conference?


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 14, 2017)

Showtime said:


> National champs huh? They have a long way to go to get there after squeeking by 3 win MSU and getting shutout (read: doors blown off) in a final 4 game they shouldn't have even been picked to play in.



Care to make a wager that they will not make the playoffs this year? Based on your comment, you believe the odds are against them, so I think a wager seems to be in order for you!!! Or, are you just talkin?


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why? Is Ohio switching to the Sunbelt Conference?



Not sure they would let us in as its full of SEC east teams at this point!!!


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 14, 2017)

Dream on....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Not sure they would let us in as its full of SEC east teams at this point!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 14, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Care to make a wager that they will not make the playoffs this year? Based on your comment, you believe the odds are against them, so I think a wager seems to be in order for you!!! Or, are you just talkin?



ill take your bet. if osu gets in the playoffs, i will come personally fly out to fla and give your sil fishing lessons next spring. if you lose, you and slayer have to post a video of you both singing your favorite Brittany Spears song.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 14, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> ill take your bet. if osu gets in the playoffs, i will come personally fly out to fla and give your sil fishing lessons next spring. if you lose, you and slayer have to post a video of you both singing your favorite Brittany Spears song.



In pink tutu's.


----------



## Showtime (Apr 14, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Care to make a wager that they will not make the playoffs this year? Based on your comment, you believe the odds are against them, so I think a wager seems to be in order for you!!! Or, are you just talkin?



Your OP said national champs, now you say final 4. Not sounding as confident now, weird. Make up your mind before offering a wager. But yeah, I'd be open to an avy bet if we are still talking playoff champs.


----------



## tcward (Apr 14, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> want to get an early look at the next national champions, the Buckeyes spring game will be just after noon tomorrow!!!
> 
> Their defense will be LOADED and I expect a monster year out of Barrett and the offense!!!
> 
> My Early NC game matchup, OSU/FSU. My final 4(at least for now) is OSU Bama FSU USC.



What channel? No wait..I still have some paint that's not quite dry...


----------



## elfiii (Apr 15, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Or, are you just talkin?



He's just talking, just like you.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 15, 2017)

elfiii said:


> He's just talking, just like you.



yea, it's a little early for betting talk!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 15, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> ill take your bet. if osu gets in the playoffs, i will come personally fly out to fla and give your sil fishing lessons next spring. if you lose, you and slayer have to post a video of you both singing your favorite Brittany Spears song.



For some reason, this seems like a win win on your part???


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 15, 2017)

Showtime said:


> Your OP said national champs, now you say final 4. Not sounding as confident now, weird. Make up your mind before offering a wager. But yeah, I'd be open to an avy bet if we are still talking playoff champs.



My point was it appeared you don't think OSU is even playoff worthy so that's why I offered a bet.


----------



## bullgator (Apr 15, 2017)

Snook, I think OSU is going to have to earn their way out of the B10 this year. After the PSU snub and the blackeyes embarrassing playoff game, I don't think they'll be getting any preferential passes this year.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 15, 2017)

bullgator said:


> Snook, I think OSU is going to have to earn their way out of the B10 this year. After the PSU snub and the blackeyes embarrassing playoff game, I don't think they'll be getting any preferential passes this year.



They will be fine. No one has recruited like OSU outside of Bama and with the new OC this team can be very very good. I think alot of people forget last year was a rebuild year and they were the youngest team in the country. They will be better than last year without any doubt and the offense, which held them back last year, will be much better this year. Defense looks to be nasty!!! The Penn St game can't get here soon enough. That one may get ugly!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Apr 15, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> They will be fine. No one has recruited like OSU outside of Bama and with the new OC this team can be very very good. I think alot of people forget last year was a rebuild year and they were the youngest team in the country. They will be better than last year without any doubt and the offense, which held them back last year, will be much better this year. Defense looks to be nasty!!! The Penn St game can't get here soon enough. That one may get ugly!!!!



Oh I'm not doubting any of that. I'm just saying they have to take care of business on the field because the committee won't be giving them the benefit of the doubt after OSU making them look like fools last year.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 16, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> For some reason, this seems like a win win on your part???



awesome.  glad we are doing the bet. you are slayer are gonna look hilarious.


----------



## tcward (Apr 16, 2017)

Snap shot off twitter...


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 17, 2017)

tcward said:


> Snap shot off twitter...



Yea, the first 2 series there was no tackling. After that, there was tackling but nothing crazy.

By the way, OSU defense was clearly not why they lost to Clemson. In fact, If OSU had any kind of offense, Clemson scores 17-24 total, and that is a fact. Anyone watching that game with an unbiased view could clearly see OSU's defense was up to the callenge, OSU's offense, well......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Yea, the first 2 series there was no tackling. After that, there was tackling but nothing crazy.
> 
> By the way, OSU defense was clearly not why they lost to Clemson. In fact, If OSU had any kind of offense, Clemson scores 17-24 total, and that is a fact. Anyone watching that game with an unbiased view could clearly see OSU's defense was up to the callenge, OSU's offense, well......



Remind us again. Who is OSU?


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 17, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Remind us again. Who is OSU?



The team that spanked your boys about 26 months ago!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 17, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> The team that spanked your boys about 26 months ago!!!!



They still have a team?


----------



## tcward (Apr 17, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Yea, the first 2 series there was no tackling. After that, there was tackling but nothing crazy.
> 
> By the way, OSU defense was clearly not why they lost to Clemson. In fact, If OSU had any kind of offense, Clemson scores 17-24 total, and that is a fact. Anyone watching that game with an unbiased view could clearly see OSU's defense was up to the callenge, OSU's offense, well......



Yeah, yeah, yeah.....


----------



## Showtime (Apr 21, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> My point was it appeared you don't think OSU is even playoff worthy so that's why I offered a bet.



Last year, nope they weren't playoff worthy.......and proved it. But we can make that playoff champ bet anytime before the season starts. Just lemme know.


----------



## scooty006 (Apr 21, 2017)

How in the world is OSU going to survive that murderers row of Army, UNLV, Rutgers, AND Maryland all in 4 consecutive weeks!  Then throw in traditional powers like Indiana and Illinois, whew. I hope Urban's taking his BP meds....


----------



## Matthew6 (May 14, 2017)

scooty006 said:


> How in the world is OSU going to survive that murderers row of Army, UNLV, Rutgers, AND Maryland all in 4 consecutive weeks!  Then throw in traditional powers like Indiana and Illinois, whew. I hope Urban's taking his BP meds....



thank god they arent playing app st


----------



## scooty006 (May 15, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> thank god they arent playing app st



or Mercer


----------



## Madsnooker (May 15, 2017)

scooty006 said:


> How in the world is OSU going to survive that murderers row of Army, UNLV, Rutgers, AND Maryland all in 4 consecutive weeks!  Then throw in traditional powers like Indiana and Illinois, whew. I hope Urban's taking his BP meds....



Nice you cherry pic which OOC games you want to mention but not all of the OOC games, as well as mention the worst conference teams they will play. I can do the same with almost every team in America. Its certainly not the hardest schedule by any means but dont act like its the easiest either. Actualy, I think its rated somewhere in the teens as far as strength goes.

Your hate for Meyer and anything OSU must make your life miserable at times!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 15, 2017)

daily buckeyesux


----------



## Showtime (May 16, 2017)

Bleacher Report seems to think they'll have the 3rd ranked SOS. 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2694102-ranking-college-footballs-25-hardest-schedules-for-2017


----------



## Madsnooker (May 16, 2017)

Showtime said:


> Bleacher Report seems to think they'll have the 3rd ranked SOS.
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2694102-ranking-college-footballs-25-hardest-schedules-for-2017



See, shows what I know?


----------



## Madsnooker (May 16, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> daily buckeyesux



Based on that avy Ole Snooker can sure wear em out!!!!!

Here is a pic of a turkey he put his buddy on 2 weekends ago when that cold front came thru in south Georgia. If it swims, flys or runs thru the woods it better hide when ole Snooker is around I tell ya!!!!


----------



## elfiii (May 16, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Yea, the first 2 series there was no tackling. After that, there was tackling but nothing crazy.
> 
> By the way, OSU defense was clearly not why they lost to Clemson. In fact, If OSU had any kind of offense, Clemson scores 17-24 total, and that is a fact. Anyone watching that game with an unbiased view could clearly see OSU's defense was up to the callenge, OSU's offense, well......



31-Zip. That's a failure on both sides of the ball. Special teams too. Even OSU's ball handler and the trainers got waxed.


----------



## bullgator (May 16, 2017)

Madsnooker said:


> Based on that avy Ole Snooker can sure wear em out!!!!!
> 
> Here is a pic of a turkey he put his buddy on 2 weekends ago when that cold front came thru in south Georgia. If it swims, flys or runs thru the woods it better hide when ole Snooker is around I tell ya!!!!



What is that hat you're wearing......looks like you just finished a round of polo. Oh no, OSU doesn't have a polo team do they?


----------

